# Lakers Rumors: Team Plans To Retire Pau Gasol?s Jersey Number



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Lakers Rumors: Team Plans To Retire Pau Gasol’s Jersey Number*



> According to Bill Oram from the Orange County Register, the team “intends” to retire Gasol’s number 16 jersey somewhere down the line. While this isn’t surprising news for many, there are some in the basketball world who have doubted whether the purple and gold will hoist Gasol’s jersey into the rafters.
> 
> However, seeing as the Lakers retire the jerseys of former players who are later inducted into the Hall of Fame, Gasol having his name up in the rafters someday is inevitable. Not only has Gasol had a extremely successful NBA career, but he has also become one of the all-time greats when it comes to the international side of the game.
> 
> ...


http://lakerholicz.com/lakers-rumors-team-plans-retire-pau-gasols-jersey-number/2015/01/31


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Lakers Rumors: Team Plans To Retire Pau Gasol’s Jersey Number*

Seems deserved to me. He kind of settled into the role of scape goat when the team started to underperform, but they aren't winning any of those titles without him. Dude is one of the most skilled big men of our time.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Lakers Rumors: Team Plans To Retire Pau Gasol’s Jersey Number*

nice play for brother Marc's sympathies....


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Lakers Rumors: Team Plans To Retire Pau Gasol’s Jersey Number*



e-monk said:


> nice play for brother Marc's sympathies....


They should make it conditional on his signing. That would be hilarious.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Rumors: Team Plans To Retire Pau Gasol’s Jersey Number*

Never had a doubt. Absolutely deserving and a lock for the HOF.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Lakers Rumors: Team Plans To Retire Pau Gasol’s Jersey Number*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Never had a doubt. Absolutely deserving and a lock for the HOF.


He's most certainly deserving of having his jersey retired by the Lakers, but I'm not sure he's a hall of fame lock. He might well get in, but he doesn't strike me as a first ballot guy.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Rumors: Team Plans To Retire Pau Gasol’s Jersey Number*



RollWithEm said:


> He's most certainly deserving of having his jersey retired by the Lakers, but I'm not sure he's a hall of fame lock. He might well get in, but he doesn't strike me as a first ballot guy.


He might not be first ballot but he will definitely get in on stats alone.

The only other guys in history to put up Pau's career numbers...

Kareem 
Wilt
Malone
KG
Barkley

Then factor in that he was a key player on 2 title teams and his international success and he is an absolute lock.


----------



## Wiz (Feb 1, 2015)

*Re: Lakers Rumors: Team Plans To Retire Pau Gasol’s Jersey Number*

I see Pau getting in as well. Awesome stats and all around contributor.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Rumors: Team Plans To Retire Pau Gasol’s Jersey Number*

Pau is going in first ballot. His international accomplishments are outstanding. The two chips in the NBA are just gravy that sealed the deal.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Rumors: Team Plans To Retire Pau Gasol’s Jersey Number*

2× NBA champion (2009–2010)
5× NBA All-Star (2006, 2009–2011, 2015)
All-NBA Second Team (2011)
2× All-NBA Third Team (2009–2010)
NBA Rookie of the Year (2002)
NBA All-Rookie First Team (2002)
J. Walter Kennedy Citizenship Award (2012)
Memphis Grizzlies all-time leading scorer
FIBA World Cup MVP (2006)
FIBA EuroBasket MVP (2009)
2× Spanish League champion (1999, 2001)
Spanish King's Cup MVP (2001)
Spanish League Finals MVP (2001)
All-Euroleague Second Team (2001)
2× FIBA Europe Player of the Year (2008–2009)
2× Mister Europa Player of the Year (2004, 2009)
3× Euroscar Player of the Year (2008–2010)
2× All-Europeans Player of the Year (2009–2010)

He's even got the Citizenship Award lol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Rumors: Team Plans To Retire Pau Gasol’s Jersey Number*



RollWithEm said:


> He's most certainly deserving of having his jersey retired by the Lakers, but I'm not sure he's a hall of fame lock. He might well get in, but he doesn't strike me as a first ballot guy.



He is an absolute lock.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Rumors: Team Plans To Retire Pau Gasol’s Jersey Number*

If he keeps playing the way he's been playing this year, he may finally get that illusive first team all NBA nod his resume has been lacking. I just noticed I didn't even list the Olympic medals in my post above.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Lakers Rumors: Team Plans To Retire Pau Gasol’s Jersey Number*



RollWithEm said:


> He's most certainly deserving of having his jersey retired by the Lakers, but I'm not sure he's a hall of fame lock. He might well get in, but he doesn't strike me as a first ballot guy.


Its a "Basketball" HOF, not "NBA" HOF. His elite international/Olympic play counts as well. 

Who are better international players beside Hakeem? (Duncan doesnt count, lol)

Arguments for...Dirk? Nash? Parker?.....who else....I think Pau is neck and neck with Dirk for #2 all time

...unless Im having a brain fart and missing a major player


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Lakers Rumors: Team Plans To Retire Pau Gasol’s Jersey Number*



Laker Freak said:


> He might not be first ballot but he will definitely get in on stats alone.
> 
> The only other guys in history to put up Pau's career numbers...
> 
> ...


If you break it down, there's only a handful of all time greats who have scored Nikola Mirotic's numbers as well. That's why I don't buy into strung out stats half the time. Although I do think Pau is a deserving HOF player.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Lakers Rumors: Team Plans To Retire Pau Gasol’s Jersey Number*



DaRizzle said:


> Its a "Basketball" HOF, not "NBA" HOF. His elite international/Olympic play counts as well.
> 
> Who are better international players beside Hakeem? (Duncan doesnt count, lol)
> 
> ...


You're absolutely having a brain fart if you're putting Pau neck and neck with Dirk.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Rumors: Team Plans To Retire Pau Gasol’s Jersey Number*



R-Star said:


> You're absolutely having a brain fart if you're putting Pau neck and neck with Dirk.


Are you saying Gasol is not 1st ballot HOF?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Lakers Rumors: Team Plans To Retire Pau Gasol’s Jersey Number*

Drazen Petrovic was eligible for induction starting in 1998. He didn't get in until the 2002 class. Pau might get in faster than that, but I still don't seem him as first ballot.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Rumors: Team Plans To Retire Pau Gasol’s Jersey Number*

How many players have won multiple titles as the #2 option and not been 1st ballot?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Lakers Rumors: Team Plans To Retire Pau Gasol’s Jersey Number*



Laker Freak said:


> How many players have won multiple titles as the #2 option and not been 1st ballot?


Sam Jones immediately leaps to mind. Retired in 1969. Not inducted until 1984. 

Also Joe Dumars won a couple titles as the second best player and had to wait.

James Worthy also wasn't first ballot. I guess it's arguable how many titles he won as second best player.

I think Pau is probably around the level of those guys AT BEST. Still, that's probably being kind.

Among big men in his generation, KG, Duncan, and Dirk were unquestionably better. His case is more in line with maybe a Dwight Howard or a Chris Bosh-type.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Rumors: Team Plans To Retire Pau Gasol’s Jersey Number*

None of those championship level #2 guys has anything close to the the international resume that Gasol has though. Which is why I think he gets in first ballot. Like Darizzle said, it's a BASKETBALL Hall of Fame. Not just NBA. Petrovic had a remarkable international career, but his NBA resume was lacking. It's a damn shame too. Gasol has the perfect mix of both NBA AND international success.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Rumors: Team Plans To Retire Pau Gasol’s Jersey Number*

Btw, Dirk is getting in first ballot on his NBA accomplishments alone. He's easily been the better than Pau at the NBA level while Pau has had more international success.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Lakers Rumors: Team Plans To Retire Pau Gasol’s Jersey Number*



RollWithEm said:


> Drazen Petrovic was eligible for induction starting in 1998. He didn't get in until the 2002 class. Pau might get in faster than that, but I still don't seem him as first ballot.


both aspects of Pau's career (Int'l and NBA) >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>Drazen's



Career highlights and awards

2× NBA champion (2009–2010)
5× NBA All-Star (2006, 2009–2011, 2015)
All-NBA Second Team (2011)
2× All-NBA Third Team (2009–2010)
NBA Rookie of the Year (2002)
NBA All-Rookie First Team (2002)
FIBA World Cup MVP (2006)
FIBA EuroBasket MVP (2009)
2× Spanish League champion (1999, 2001)
Spanish King's Cup MVP (2001)
Spanish League Finals MVP (2001)
All-Euroleague Second Team (2001)
2× FIBA Europe Player of the Year (2008–2009)
2× Mister Europa Player of the Year (2004, 2009)
3× Euroscar Player of the Year (2008–2010)
2× All-Europeans Player of the Year (2009–2010

vs



All-NBA Third Team (1993)
2× Euroleague champion (1985–1986)
4× Euroscar Award (1986, 1989, 1992–1993)
2× Mr. Europa Award (1986, 1993)
FIBA World Championship MVP (1986)


it's not even a little bit close, maybe if he had survived Drazen's case would have been stronger but he only played in 3 NBA seasons


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Lakers Rumors: Team Plans To Retire Pau Gasol’s Jersey Number*



RollWithEm said:


> Sam Jones immediately leaps to mind. Retired in 1969. Not inducted until 1984.
> 
> Also Joe Dumars won a couple titles as the second best player and had to wait.
> 
> ...


you're ignoring the fact that the hall is not the NBA hall of fame - you have to take his extensive int'l competition into account - that resume makes a strong argument for first ballot entry all by itself


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Lakers Rumors: Team Plans To Retire Pau Gasol’s Jersey Number*

Pau also has some Olympic medals to throw in there


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: Lakers Rumors: Team Plans To Retire Pau Gasol’s Jersey Number*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Never had a doubt. Absolutely deserving and a lock for the HOF.


This.


----------



## 9sholmes (May 23, 2021)

I hope to see former NBA player Andrew Bynum get his recognition for what he brought to the Lakers before being traded.


----------

